# On fiber base paper



## Nitelite (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello, I'm using fiber base paper for the first time and want to know if someone has any advice on how to flatten it at home (I mean, without buying a heating press) I dry the copies on a flat surface with ventilation then press them with an encyclopedia... but this is obviously not the way... and they don't become completely or uniformly flat.

Thank you!


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to TPF!  

Fiber based papers WILL curl when air dried. Some less than others. If you don't mind the extra steps, drying face down on drying screens then weighting down on a flat surface usually takes care of the worst of it. Once a print is matted and framed, you don't see curling. The drying press is the best way to avoid it, but just an added expense for something I don't consider a huge issue.

Experiment with different papers; you may find one that reacts better to the steps you're already taking.


----------



## fightheheathens (Mar 10, 2007)

i usually let them dry face down on a drying screen and then if i dont mount them right away (IE im going to put them in a folder and mount them later, or just keep them in my folder) I put them between my mattress and box springs for a day or two. (with something over the emulsion to keep it safe)


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 10, 2007)

See if there is a local place to rent darkroom space in your area, even a school, most of them will have drymount presses that you could use for short money.  Or, make friends with your local framer and use thier services from time to time for trade in pressing your prints or offer to pay them a small fee to do it for you.


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 11, 2007)

A print dryer is probably the best money I've spent. I bought a drum dryer nearly 45 years ago and it's still with me, I'd never part with it. Start saving your money and buy one. Otherwise use RC paper instead? 

Dry mount press was the other best spent money. I bought my press right after the dryer because using a clothes iron wasn't working out at all.


----------

